# Xbox 360. Buy now or wait?



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

With Christmas comming up and me having plenty of time to shop online ive been wondering. 

Do i go ahead now and buy a 250gb with kinect (its the daughters xmas present) :thumbsup or do i wait closer to the time to see if theres any deals come out for Christmas?

Game.co.uk seems to be one of the cheapest but any other recommendations are greatly appreciated!

Cheers again.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sainsburys have 25%off at the moment.
Xbox360 250gb is £149.99 and the Kinect is £94.99


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, also considering wii, but thinking the xbox will be better longer term with more flexibility.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Last week to put up for my son at Xmas, I bought an XBOX 360 250gb special offer deal with Forza 4, 12 Months Gold live membership and HDMI cable for £189 from Amazon, for an extra £15 you could have battlefield 3 with it.
Don't know if it's still available though.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

admg1 said:


> Sainsburys have 25%off at the moment.
> Xbox360 250gb is £149.99 and the Kinect is £94.99


Is that just instore?


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

buckrogers21stc said:


> Is that just instore?


I'm not sure, I only noticed it the other day when I went in there.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Check out hotukdeals for latest xbox offers. Them boys seem to be able to unearth all sorts of deals.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Buy now. They're not gonna get cheaper in January.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

PC world/currys were doing 250gb with kinect, forza 4 and dance central for 279, it ended on the first, 299 now, but as the poster was still up, and after i started to walk away, they matched the previous price


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

srhutch said:


> I'm in the same boat, also considering wii, but thinking the xbox will be better longer term with more flexibility.


If you get a wii you can flash it an play games online with games installed by wbfs on a usb harddrive, if you get a xbox you stand the chance of getting xbox banned online if games are stealthed.If you wanna go down this route for your games


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Got a 4gb xbox 360 with Kinect and kinect adventures for £187.95 in-store in Sainsburys.

Bro has already went online and bought an upgrade harddrive for it too.

Good deal, although was lucky as i got the last one in the shop!


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

buckrogers21stc said:


> Got a 4gb xbox 360 with Kinect and kinect adventures for £187.95 in-store in Sainsburys.
> 
> Bro has already went online and bought an upgrade harddrive for it too.
> 
> Good deal, although was lucky as i got the last one in the shop!


Thanks for this heads up, just been down my local Sainsbury's and picked one up, really didn't expect there to be any left.

Will add a HD at a later date if I need one.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Although xbox is for the kid, I have also got my new hdmi, optical setup sorted for it to go with my upto-now really unused sony 5.1 setup. Looking out for new tv cabinet/stand. Even went as far as nice led backlights for the flatscreen.

Too much time off i think lol.


----------

